# Pinarello Arriba Old New Stock



## richdirector (May 3, 2011)

Got a lead on an older Pinarello

PINARELLO ARRIBA (OLD NEW STOCK) (1997?)
all CAMPAGNOLO MIRAGE 8 speed

Just clarifying it is *new* Old stock but looks mint anyway - what would be an estimate on price that I should offer .... 

Thanks on advance

Rich


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

richdirector said:


> Got a lead on an older Pinarello
> PINARELLO ARRIBA (OLD NEW STOCK) (1997?)
> all CAMPAGNOLO MIRAGE 8 speed
> Just clarifying it is *new* Old stock but looks mint anyway - what would be an estimate on price that I should offer ....
> ...


Looks like a nice bike from the pics, very clean. Arriba was mid-level & tig welded so your not looking at any collectors value, but for a daily driver, I'm sure she rides sweet. As for value, that's always subjective... especially on the bay of 'e'. I'd offer $1K shipped. 
HTH
Rob


----------

